# Thule 591 and carbon frame.



## shanta (7 Apr 2016)

Hi

Just got my first carbon road bike and already have a Thule 591 bike rack. What t he situation with using this rack with carbon frames, seems there is some split opinion on the subject. Hoping i dont have to buy a new rack.


----------



## Spiderweb (7 Apr 2016)

My roof mount 591 is great with my Carbon frame, no issues at all, I don't understand why there would be?
The 'claws' that grip the frame are made of a nice soft rubber so they will not Mark or rub. My only advice would be is if you are mounting a dirty bike just give the frame a quick clean where the claws grip to stop any grit/road dust rubbing.


----------



## Globalti (7 Apr 2016)

You could always pad the frame tube with something like pipe insulation or a piece of neoprene if you're worried about crushing it.


----------



## shanta (7 Apr 2016)

Just read people are saying never to clamp the down tube on these racks thats all.


----------



## Joffey (7 Apr 2016)

I use one with no problems, just don't over tighten it


----------



## jayonabike (7 Apr 2016)

It's a clamp on a bike rack. The bikes carbon. They make F1 cars out of carbon. I think you'll be alright.


----------



## shanta (7 Apr 2016)

Good to hear guys. Just be precautions snd reading scare stories.


----------



## shanta (7 Apr 2016)

It has been mentioned on various sites that carbon frames are not strong so clamps can crush the down tube, sounds odd to me but as i have no previous experience with carbon frames and the fact its my new baby i didn't want to risk without checking.


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Apr 2016)

The pipe insulation is a good idea. Its what I use.


----------



## Pale Rider (7 Apr 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> The pipe insulation is a good idea. Its what I use.



Ask in your local bike shop, they will have several pieces in the waste if they've recently unpacked a few new bikes.

It will even be pre-cut for tube mounting.


----------



## Globalti (7 Apr 2016)

It's amazing though, how many people I see driving around in otherwise empty cars with a bike displayed like a trophy on the roof or boot, ready to get covered in road salt or damaged or stolen. FFS last week I even saw a bloke driving a VAN with a bike on a towbar rack! Something tells me a bike is a bit of a lifestyle statement for some folk. I'd rather nobody knew I had an expensive bike. We regularly have 3 bikes + 3 adults inside the Passat estate and we've even had 4 + 4 when two were kids.


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Apr 2016)

Globalti said:


> It's amazing though, how many people I see driving around in otherwise empty cars with a bike displayed like a trophy on the roof or boot, ready to get covered in road salt or damaged or stolen. FFS last week I even saw a bloke driving a VAN with a bike on a towbar rack! Something tells me a bike is a bit of a lifestyle statement for some folk. I'd rather nobody knew I had an expensive bike. We regularly have 3 bikes + 3 adults inside the Passat estate and we've even had 4 + 4 when two were kids.



Like many people, my bike will only go into the car if I take it to bits. Its far easier to go on the back of the car. The rack is wired to the tow bar and the bike is wired to the rack. Its not a trophy, but I often go to the other side of the country and ride back.

Ive not had one go missing yet and cannot see the problem.


----------



## junkie_ball (7 Apr 2016)

I have a thule 591 fitted to my car and the clamp did mark my aluminium bike when i forgot to protect the frame with some foam on a few occasion. My carbon bike does tend to go in the car because of the value etc. 

As many say carbon is used in F1 cars and fighter planes etc so is strong. The one thing to bear in mind most bike manufacture do not recommend using this type of bike rack which clamps to the frame. Best check using this type of rack on your new bike will not void the warranty. Also carbon is designed to be strong in certain directions only. A bike frame is not designed to take a crushing force as could be applied by this rack. Having said that if you don't over tighten the clamp can't see a major issue.


----------



## Globalti (7 Apr 2016)

As long as the pressure is well spread there won't be a problem; in the same way you can squeeze an egg in your hand and the almost perfect shape is structurally strong, but chop at it with a knife and the blade will go straight through at the point of impact.


----------



## mattobrien (8 Apr 2016)

I have four Thule 591's and use them for getting the family bikes around, however Mrs O and I have a ride this weekend which also involves dropping off the kids first and we are planning on taking the carbon bikes. The only way I am putting these bikes on the roof was to get the Thule 561, where the bike isn't clamped by the frame at all. Did help that a friend can get them at trade price.


----------



## shanta (8 Apr 2016)

Just spoke to my LBS , who sold me the bike, and they say not to clamp the DT....yikes


----------



## Milkfloat (8 Apr 2016)

I am no engineer, but I fail to see how clamping at the fork and the lateral stresses inflicted is significantly worse than clamping the downtube. Has anyone ever heard of downtubes being damaged by a padded clamp? Certainly pro teams have been clamping they bikes for a long time.


----------



## shanta (8 Apr 2016)

I agree, seems silly but why are so many sources saying not to. Anyone out there ever actually buggered a carbon bike this way ?


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Apr 2016)

Globalti said:


> It's amazing though, how many people I see driving around in otherwise empty cars with a bike displayed like a trophy on the roof or boot, ready to get covered in road salt or damaged or stolen. FFS last week I even saw a bloke driving a VAN with a bike on a towbar rack! Something tells me a bike is a bit of a lifestyle statement for some folk. I'd rather nobody knew I had an expensive bike. We regularly have 3 bikes + 3 adults inside the Passat estate and we've even had 4 + 4 when two were kids.


It's a matter of practicality. To get my bike inside my car I have to put the back seat down (or at least half the back seat down) and remove the wheels. The most annoying result is that the mudguard stays sometimes get bent and it's a right faff straightening them out again. It also means I can carry hardly any luggage in the car because the bike is there. Then there's the problem that for one of my bikes removing and replacing the rear wheel is a non-trivial exercise. Two bikes might be possible, but it would not be easy. I've never tried it and I doubt I ever will.

The Brompton, yes. That can go inside the car.


----------

